# Harbor Freight 2HP Dust Collector



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

So I went into Harbor Freight Today, many just to pick up some cheap wood clamps, and low and behold they are selling a Central Machinery 2HP 1550 CFM Bag Dust Collector. Now I know Harbor Freight is the cheapest of the cheap, and that you can't exactly rely on it's capability. However, I'm thinking that this current sale they are having on the item would be worth taking advantage of as a decent interim solution until I can really afford a true dust collector.

The item is currently on sale http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=97869

Even if it works at half the capacity that it claims we are talking about 775 CFM which is pretty decent.

Ultimately what I really really want is a cyclone from Clearvue, but that is at least several years away. And in the meantime if I could come up with a cheap option than that's even better.

I maybe able to even make my own cyclone for it, and use it. Even if the thing only lasts a few years I would think it could still be worth it.

So what does the Lumberjocks forum think. Not even worth trying, or decent interim option until you can afford something more reasonable?

I could even upgrade it a little with a trash-can lid separator and a 1 micron canister filter rather than the crappy 5 micron bag filter.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

They are the best value DC available.

The best part is if you get your finger stuck in the impeller you can sue them for not having an impellerstop.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Lots of us have one.

I do.

I would-in all sincerity-suggest a forum search.

The overall opinion is uniformly pretty high. Many have added a cartridge filter for increased air flow and better filtration.

If you do a Google search, in addition, you'll find other mods (eg, "stovepipe modification") that other users have made to get even better performance out of theirs.

Mine has the Wynn 35A cartridge filter, and is hooked to a remote control. I also run a Woodcraft Trash Can Cyclone Lid sitting atop a 30gal metal trash can. Does a great job.

I'm a one-man shop, so … no ducting or blast gates. I just move the hose from machine to machine. Works quite well, for my needs … and … for my $$$!

You did good!


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I was looking to buy this with the coupon in a recent issue of Wood Magazine… now I don't have to cut up the magazine  Just ordered one, thanks for the heads up


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

But abbott if I only loss one finger than it will look like I was cautiously trying to hurt myself, seeing as I'd have to sacrifice my left pinky. I think I might have to make it more believable, maybe be willing to loss an arm or something =D.

I just found myself starring at the thing and thinking well crap it's almost worth it just to scrap it and turn it into a modified cyclone. Thanks for the advice guys. Does anyone else have any suggestions.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

*Does anyone else have any suggestions.*

Yes, put one of these in front of it, you'll love it. Thein cyclone


----------



## Gerry1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Lee,

I have one with the aformentioned Thien Separator. Works great! GO FOR IT!!


----------



## pneufab (Dec 19, 2009)

Just in case anyone needs a coupon for the store to honor the pricing. This was in my inbox yesterday (so you don't have to cut up your WOOD magazine like I did a week ago). Good through 3/24.



http://www.harborfreightusa.com/usa/common/displayCoupon.do?week=1210&campaign=RetailB_v3&page=coupon10.html&single=true&cust=00128730161&keycode=0000


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

I have the HF collector with bags (1 micron) that I bought from Highland Woodworking. Works just fine for my applications.
Bill


----------



## Ger21 (Oct 29, 2009)

I'm using it as is, and it's a significant upgrade from my old Craftsman 600ffm collector. I bought it with the intent on using the motor and blower to build a cyclone. If you use Bill Pentz's plans, it'll result in a fairly large cyclone. An alternative is the Wood magazine cyclone plans. Not sure if or when I'll ever do it, but it does work great as is.


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm just staring at the $140 price tag and thinking man that is about as cheap as it gets. From other's posts on the website it would even appear that it is possible to upgrade the filter quiet significantly which would help come close to meeting Bill Pentz's filtration specifications.

I was also thinking that it would be easy to either one build a cyclone or use something like the Super Dust Deputy in combination with it to get a trying cyclone separator.

Anything thoughts from the peanut gallery.


----------



## Johnny_Yuma (Nov 29, 2009)

"Lots of us have one.

I do."

x2


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Lee Imbimbo*:

Yup.

Mine's just a f'rinstance:



















I can't speak for CFM changes directly attributable to either the cyclone/separator OR the Wynn. Maybe others can.

All I can say (reiterate) is that … the setup works quite well, for me, given I only ever ask it to work with a single tool, at any given time-table saw, band saw, planer, jointer, router table, etc., etc.

Would I keep this DC, if/when I decide to plumb the entire shop, using blast gates? Probably. It's probably also possible to use TWO machines, in parallel, to work in such a system.

I think I have $260 into the whole thing … plus another $50 for the remote control. I'm perfectly happy with the performance AND the price (a/k/a value).


----------



## dmorgantx (Dec 16, 2009)

I'll weigh in too- I have one of these and am very pleased. I do have to say that rather than 'cheapest of the cheapest'- I am AMAZED at the quality / what you get for the money.

I did put a Wynn cartridge on mine because I am concerned about the finer dust (@ $110 or something for the .5 micron paper blend).


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I think this is a great buy for the money I have similar and paid nearly £300 uk each tell me with these fine catridges you can buy for them do they not restrict air flow a lot? I had a friend had one and it kept clogging up.I use mine both indoors and don't have any problems as yet without them.However they are quite newish.Alistair


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm thinking I'm going to try the setup that NBeener is showing, before modifying it it further. Do the trashcan separators work on par with the more traditional cyclone design? Or is there a downside to using the trashcan designs?

I'm hoping that the whole mess will work out for me, seeing as I'll only really be hooking it up to one machine at a time.

I wonder if modifying it to handle a 6" duct, like what Bill Pentz suggest would do anything for it?


----------



## baldeaglebaby (Mar 6, 2010)

I just saw this on sale tonight at HF. Thinking about getting it tomorrow. All the comments here are helping me make the decision. Can anyone tell me how load it is? I am use to a loud shop vac so I am wondering if this is an improvement.

Thanks


----------



## jockmike2 (Oct 10, 2006)

The Wood Magazine coupons are good until May. I just got one too.


----------



## RMH (Oct 18, 2009)

I have one plumbed with blast gates and the trash can seperator and it works well. It is significantly less noisy than the shop vac that I used to use.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Check out this HF set up: HF Mod


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

So my thoughts are that one could do something similar to the modification made in CL810's link, combine it with a cyclone. Something either shop made or purchased, like the Oneida Super Dust Deputy:

http://store.oneida-air.com/thesuperdustdeputy.aspx ($290) (or shop built for maybe half of that)

Modify the front inlet for the blower to 6" per Bill Pentz's suggestions. (circle of MDF + 6" PVC)

Add the Wynn 35A filter with interior filter paddles $150+modification parts(maybe $50)

I was wondering if making a modification like adding the Thein baffle to the inner collector ring would be worth it, like what this person did:

http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=71.0

I'm hoping what else I could do to supercharge this dust collector.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*baldeaglebaby*:

The Harbor Freight unit tested at 81 decibels.

Among the 12 DCs tested, in a Wood Magazine comparison, the quietest was 78dB and the loudest was 85dB (distance not given).

A quick Google led me to an article in which a Shop Vac's noise level seems to be between about 81dB and 90dB (at five feet).

Hope this helps!


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

Hmmm, I did leave out a muffler.

I'll turn this $140 dollar dust collector into a $1000 DC yet. I'm sure my wife will be happy =D

Predicted conversation should go as follows:
Her: I thought you said that you were buying this thing because it was the cheap version and would work fine for the time being, until you saved money properly?

Me: Yes sweetie but look at how much cooler it is with this little round thing on it!

Her: How much does that round thing cost?

Me: Yeah but sweetie, look it does this, that and the other thing now

Her: So does this mean you won't want to more expensive one later if you could afford it?

Me: Well…

Her: Evil Eye

Me: Yeah but it is shiny.

Alright I'm done amusing myself


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Another woodworker's page about how he hot-rodded HIS HF 2HP DC:

http://workingwoods.com/hot_rodding_a_DC.htm

Go get 'em!


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Lee, Congratulations on a wise purchase. That puppy is fabulous. To improve it, 1) go to www.wynnenv.com and get the 35a kit for $104.00. It bolts on in minutes and quadruples air flow while improving filtering to 95% or more at .5 microns! Next6, go to www.cgallery.com/smf.index/php. Look at some of the posts in there about how to modify it with a Thien sEPARATOR. It's easy, cheap (scrap) and very effective. Read all you can there and you'll be on the way to actual dust control without a lot of expense or work.

Good luck,
Steve


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

Is there an advantage of cartridge filters over bag filters? Highland's website has a .1 micron bag. I'm wondering if you replace a 5 micron bag with a .1 micron bag, do you have to change the bag size or make an other modifications?


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

The cartridge filter from Wynn is about 275 sq. ft of filter area. The 5 micron bag is about 35 sq. ft. You are increasing filter area by almost factor of 8 times increasing velocity of the moving air while improving filtration to sub 1 micron levels.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

I'm certainly not the first to do this, but when you at the Wynn 35A cartridge, the airflow increase was unmistakable. Huge Difference, much less the increased safety factor.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

If you are going to buy this unit here is a tip-
Go to the HF link for this unit and print the page, bring your 20% coupon with you.
I did this yesterday (the display price in store was 179.99) told them online the advertised price $139.99, and showed them the print out. *I paid $111.00 and change for this dust collector*....SWEET !
You can't use the coupon for the $139.00 price that is in the magazines with a 20% off coupon, but of course I figured out how to get around that….LOL
I have had the 1 HP portable unit for a year now and it still runs like a champ, except I sucked a big chunk of purpleheart into it and bent every impeller. It's loud now but still works fine.
I have more tools to hook up now and wanted increase in CFM.
Can't wait to get it running….

Lisa


----------



## Raymond (Mar 12, 2008)

I have that collector, and it works wonderfully. I highly recommend it.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Everybody:

My recent experience with the HF dc modified with the Wynn Environmental 35A filter AND a Thien separator in the collector ring is:
1.) Airflow is dramatically increased. I go tool-to-tool because I haven't room to assign each one a fixed spot, and I cannot afford a ductwork network which, in my view, adds complication, expense, and a large hit in cfm. But in this configuration it is wonderful. 
2) With the Thien separator added, the dust makes a 45* beeline to the bottom of the bag and STAYS there. So far, next to nothing has gotten to the filter. It STAYS in the bag! This means no clogging of the filter with chips and NO NEED for fins internally to knock them out. 
3) It works so well that I see one problem. The bag will fill and they're a booger for a guy with arthritic hands to change. Therefore my next thing will be to build another separator mounted on a 30 gal. garbage BETWEEN the dc inlet and the tool-planer and jointer are the biggest producers of the largest chips-so that the dc has to deal only with the fine dust. The bag doesn't fill as fast dealing with smaller particles, the filter doesn't work as hard, and the air stays CLEAN.
4) I'm doing what many others have done and am adding a second separator lid for the garbage can so it can be used with my shop vac which gets all the dust from smaller tools such as ros, routers, drill-press, etc. IN this way the most dangerous dust related task-emptying the vac and cleaning the filter is made safer and less frequent. The majority of it goes into the can.

I encourage everyone to go to www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php and spend a few hours perusing the site. There's a TON of information there, lots of guys who have improved their dcs for pennies using scrap, and that is the whole point. If you have questions, Phil or senior members answer promptly.

The HF dc is a great buy, and hotrodded can be more effective than setups costing hundreds of dollars more.

Hope this helps,
Steve


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Another happy HF 97869 DC user. Mine is fitted with the Wynn 35A, and a Thien Cyclone (55 gallon drum version). It works very well. Just don't hit it with a TON of material at once, say like running the planer then realizing you forgot to turn the DC on, that can jam it up pretty quick… For now I am dragging hose from machine, but I am in a small shop, and no run is really all that long… My intended configuration is to run 20' of S&D down the "tool wall" with Y fittings and blast gates to the major stations.


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

The fun haters at my local HF store wouldn't price match the online price and honor the 20% off. (I am assuming it is because I am not as cute as Dustbunny.)


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

I am having the same luck with my Thein Separator *Fussy* it catches almost everything even the fines.


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

Well, see now you are all trying to keep me in the realm of mechanic rather than wood worker =D. So far I've restored a table saw body, started restoring it's motor (minor wiring replacements really), and not I'll be modifying a dust collector, probably mostly with sheet metal. Who would think that before I could make sawdust I would need to sheet metal shavings, and rust piles =D.

I'm sure I'll go to fire up the table saw cut my first piece of wood and think to myself you know I could make my own something or another that has me welding next.

I've often joked with my wife about figuring out a way to weld a frame onto my Honda Accord so that I can carry plywood back from the lumberyard. Every other guy drives up in a truck and here I am with this Jerry rigged frame welded to a Gold Honda Accord looking all stylish and well out of place.


----------



## zzzzdoc (Mar 6, 2010)

Where's the 20% HF coupon?


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

If you read the 20% coupon fine print, it says " offer good on in-stock merchandise only. Savings discount percentage off Harbor Freight current prices, including sale prices." $139.99 is an advertised sale price, the coupon doesn't say it cannot be used with online prices, HF is advertising at that price so you should be able to use the coupon. I would argue it with them, that's just me though. $139.99 is still a great price, I just like to get better deals if I can.

zzzzdoc- check your Wood Magazine, also my husband subscribes to various motorcycle magazines and they have them too.

jm82435- It's not because I'm cute, it's because I am ferocious. LOL Grrrhhh !!

Lisa


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

How do people feel about how the Thein Cyclone works, versus a more traditional cyclone? I mean I've downloaded plans in the past of how to make your own cyclone from both Shop Notes, and Woodstore.net

Both of these would be rather easy to make, and would be a more traditional cyclone. Admittedly the Thein cyclone is far cheaper and much easier to create.

On a side note, when I went to purchase the dust collector they wouldn't allow me to use the 20% off coupon. However, I screwed up and showed them the 139 price as an online coupon rather than taking the approach of saying hey online you are selling it at this price.

Also don't fall for them trying to sell you the extended 1 year warranty, it is total crap. The only thing it does is allow you to come into the store for repairs to the unit, when Harbor Freight seems more than willing to help you with repairs and replacement parts over the phone.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is my setup. Similar to Neil's but, I mounted everything on a common base for more mobility in the shop. Added bungee cords and eye hooks to stablize the trash can and use the extendable Dust Right hose and handle to connect to my tools.



Good Luck!


----------



## jm82435 (Feb 26, 2008)

Dustbunny: I hope you were not insulted by my accusing you of being cute. That was just my lame attempt at being cute. You seem to have a good report with the people at your local store since this isn't the first time you have used your 20% off to your advantage. (yeah, I still remember your TS gloat)
I live about 100 miles from the nearest HF store. Rather than drive up there to be disappointed, I called to see if they had them in stock and if they would price-match the online price + honor the discount coupon. They had them in stock but wouldn't honor the price-match and discount - The extra savings to drive 200 miles round trip to go get it wasn't that appealing to me anyway; so I just settled for ordering it online. (Although I have been looking for an excuse to go to Billings and meet Todd Clippinger)


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

Make sure you check the box. I live a distance that makes it annoying to go to the harbor freight store, while not 100 miles it is still annoying. But make sure you check the contents of your box before leaving the store, because when I opened mine up at home I found that the collector ring was bent with a really sharp crease in it, that the face plate on the blower was bent inward and interferes with the fan blade, and that the 5" hose was nicked open , probably by the sharp edge on the collector ring =P. However, Harbor Freight is handling the situation and gave me no problems about sending replacement parts for repair. So shipping accident + Decent Customer Service so far has made me happy with the product so far. As long as I get the replacement parts in good order than I have no problem. I will keep you guys posted if anything goes horribly wrong.

But lesson learned check the box before leaving the store =D. Less you want to haul a 103 pound box back into the car, and across town for a 45 minute one way trip, followed by the inevitable hour long wait to find out that all the remaining units have similar damage, and that they then have to order the replacements from the warehouse anyways, then you drive back home for 45 minutes with no replacement parts, wait a week, then come back to the store to hopefully find that the replacement came in ok. Or you can just phone Harbor Freight directly for replacement parts, and they'll send them in the mail. I think the latter seems like a better option =D.

But as I said Harbor Freight hasn't given me any hassle about sending replacements so far.


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Thanks for the tip. I've been thinking about getting one & I also had a 20% coupon, so my cost was around $112.00. You just can't beat that…no way…no how.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I have had three Hf units and their a real bargain go for it.


----------



## dustbunny (May 18, 2009)

jm82435- no offense taken at all - I thought it was cute. Hehe


----------



## KevinVan (Oct 9, 2009)

I've had this collector for two weeks now…

So far so good.

I tried it on a 15 amp circuit and noticed a huge difference in the way the motor sounded on start up vs. a 20 amp circuit.

I plan on running a dedicated circuit for this machine along with upgrading to a cartridge filter.

I already have a seperator.

I think this is a great value at $139.


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

Alright slight update. Harbor Freight sad that the replacement parts will take six to eight weeks to get them to me, because they don't stock them and have to special order those replacement parts from the manufacturer.

In the meantime I think I'll try and hammer out the dents and make due with what I have.


----------



## baldeaglebaby (Mar 6, 2010)

Picked my HF dc yesterday! A question for those who have put on the Wynn 35A filter. How does it attach to the dc?


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Baldy,

Real simple, depending how flexible you are. Take the top bag off and ditch it. Take the bottom bag off and ditch it unless it's plastic. Save the clamps. Youi'll use one on the bottom and one for a SPARE. If you choose to leave the collector ring on, just plop the filter on, center it and hook the bottom ledge of the filter to the edge of the cone with the three turnbuckles, space them about 120* apart, tighten them evenly, put the lower bag (plastic) back on. It is easier to install the bag if you pre-streatch it. Make sure all of its edge is well above the lower ring, apply the band, and tighten. Turn it on and FEEL THE POWER! Pretty simple. Should have been instructions inthe box in 3 languages; French, Italian, and Hebrew.

Have fun and consider the Thien separator mentioned here. It's a real miricle. Dust begone.

Hope this helps,

Steve


----------



## baldeaglebaby (Mar 6, 2010)

Thanks a lot Fussy. Think I will give it a try, and yes, I will get the Thien separator as well. A local distributor has this jet filter currently on sale http://www.equipmentsalesandsurplus.com/productDetail.cfm?type=surplus&productID=941&categoryID=35 . What do you think? Is this worth a try? I realize it is a 2 micron filter but it is considerable cheaper and also local so no shipping charges?


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

FWIW, 1 micron is the standard you should be shooting for. There really isn't much sense in going with a 2 micron canister. Honestly .5 micron is way better than 1 for filtering the fine stuff that we are concerned with…

The Jet canister filter you are pointing at is too small for the 97869, and doesn't filter down fine enough. Mind you I am the biggest proponent of getting the most bang for your buck, but I think you'd be sorry if you got that instead of saving your nickels. The Wynn filter is worth every penny I have spent on mine. You really won't regret spending the extra there…


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

I've been in contact with Rick Wynn of Wynn Environmental. And he said that he recommends the typical Spun Bond Filter for regular woodworking purposes. According to him it is a much more durable filter, and will last most hobbiest a lifetime. He said the only real reason for the NANO filter is for when you are working with much more toxic woods and for when you want to filter things like smoke and spray mists, were the smaller particles are of major concern to our health.

My thinking is that I'll just roll the DC right out on my driveway and put the mobile tool that I'm currently using right at the door of the garage and that way the majority of the dust that leaves the canister will stay outside.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

That would work for sure! Use a separator like a Thien and leave the upper bag off of the DC and just let the fines blow in the wind…


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

Oh I'm still going to put the Spun Bond Wynn Filter on the machine, I'm just thinking that whatever might escape would at least not be recirculated in my shop. I mean I do live in Texas, and in the winter there is still a lot of time in which I wouldn't want to work with the garage door completely open, but during the summer it will work out great.

I was just stating the point because it seems to me that a good solution would be to outright remove the risk from the air your breathing. Bill Pentz states all over his website that the best solution would be to blow the dust outside too. It is just that most residential areas will not allow for this.


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

I see you are in San Antonio. Here on the coast, I can deal with the winters no problem, but summer is too stinking hot to be without air conditioning…

My setup is pretty effective, but not perfect. I am running…

HF DC with Wynn 35A (spun bond), and Thien pre separator.
20" box fan with electrostatic filter duct taped to the inlet side….

It's not pretty, but it works.

Up until August / September, I can, and do open the garage doors and simply blow the fines out.

You will want to use some thin foam tape around where the lower bag mounts to seal off any leakage there. This isn't unique to the HF DC, but rather typical of bag type dust collectors… The blowby isn't much, but it's enough to be a concern.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm wondering if anyone with the Wynn filters has used their DC to act as a room air filter as well? The air filters only filter down to 1 micron and the Wynn goes to .5. If you left a duct open to the room it could pull the particulates from the air. A DC pulling 600 cfm would take care of a workshop 20' x 30' x 10'.

Certainly the noise would have to be dealt with.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

CL,

My shop is 12×26 with a 8' ceiling. After using the ts with the dc running. I usually leave the dc running for about 10 minutes and the air DOES smell cleaner. I have the HF 2 HP with Wynn 35A paper filter and a Thien separator. It's fun to watch the dust circle the bottom of the bag. I don't think it's going to hurt anything as the motor is rated for continuous use. The Thien separator keeps the dust from migrating to and plugging the filter, so run it.

Steve


----------



## bake (May 1, 2008)

The new issue of Wood magazine has an HF coupon extending the offer till July.


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

So has anyone purchase the Super Dust Deputy. I'm considering the Thein Cyclone, if for nothing else because it is a damn cheap option.

However, if something like the Super Dust Deputy worked it would make for a more traditional cyclone. However, for a whooping $300 bucks.  Which I don't mind spending, but only if it is significantly better (and I mean significantly) than something like the Thein Cyclone.

I evaluate everything as follows. I don't mind spending money if something is really worth it. Meaning if the Thein Cyclone costs 30 bucks, and the Super Dust Deputy costs 300 buck, than it should work and be about 10 times better.

So does anyone have an opinion yet.


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Yep, the Thein separator works great.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

Anyone know if this can be wired for 220?

Also is there any point in keeping the original plastic bag if using the thien separator? Could you just cut out a circle of mdf and plug it making room to put the separator underneath? I gotta make every sqft of shop space count nowadays.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Lee,*

I think you made an excellent decision.


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

Cain -

Which decision, to go with the Thein separator, or the Super Dust Deputy?

The main reason I'm trying to finalize my decision is that the Super Dust Deputy will make my entire assembly a lot taller, whereas the Thein separator will work to keep things lower to the ground, and more managable.

I'm more concerned about my health with everything I've read now on dust collection, being the information on Bill Pentz's website, Oneida's Site, several books (I'm a little dusted out =D). But I think the filter upgrade to Wynn's 35a will do the bulk of work in that department.

Right now the separator is the final piece to resolve, and then the great Harbor Freight Modification can begin.

I also found this post on Thein's forum, that shows an attempt at creating what might be considered an air ramp. While the threads author didn't do a very good job IMO, it seems like a good idea to me for make sure that the dust stays where it is supposed to. But I'm not sure how it will affect air flow.

Does anyone else have an opinion?

http://www.cgallery.com/smf/index.php?topic=290.0


----------



## dbhost (Jul 20, 2009)

Not sure about the air ramp, so I can't comment on it… BUT I can comment on the Thien Baffle.

A Thien baffle, does a fantastic job of separation, and there are 2 primary ways to set them up. In the inlet ring of the dust collector, and as a pre-separator. The inlet ring setup maximizes air flow, but dust, shavings, and debris has to pass through the impeller before getting to it. This can end up with nuts, bolts, screws, nails, hunks of wood etc… meeting up with the impeller, not to mention frequent changing / emptying of the lower bag which is a pain. The other option is the method I used, which is a separator lid with Thien baffle on a dust bin (trash can, drum whatever), making a pre-separator. Due to the plumbing bends this makes, it takes in theory a slight hit on air flow, however I have not done any actual testing to determine that. Seat of the pants says not enough to notice… Especially considering the suction difference when going from the bag to the canister filter. THAT is noticeable… I have run into one problem with the Thien lid / baffle in that long slinky materials, specifically Home Depot shopping bags can apparently find their way past the separator, and into the cross piece at the impeller housing, royally jamming up the works. Once air flow gets too low, the entire system jams up with planer shavings awfully fast… And clearing that out is no fun.

I am not sure but I think the design of the Super Dust Deputy would preclude the possibility of bypass a little bit better than the Thien, but honestly, I don't see it as cost effective especially considering it is pretty easy to make sure shopping bags, shop rags, the neighbors cat etc… stay out of your DC system…


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

*Sarit*: The HF 2HP DC is a 110V only device.

I'm sure you could change it over, but … it wouldn't be a simple task … unless you were fairly skillful with electricity and electronics.


----------



## JNelson (Apr 27, 2009)

Did I miss the sale?! The link shows $240 now. Is there another place advertising it for $139.95 where I could also use the 20% off? It never fails a dollar short and a day late.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

Is there an advantage of cartridge filters over bag filters? Highland's website has a .1 micron bag. I'm wondering if you replace a 5 micron bag with a .1 micron bag, do you have to change the bag size or make an other modifications?

To answer:
I just replaced the stock HF chunk collectors with the same size Highland bags (2 bags). No probs at all.
Bill


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

There is a $139.99 coupon in March and April Wood Magazine in Harbor Freight Ad.

Good Luck!


----------



## LeeImbimbo (Dec 27, 2009)

To dbhost -
While I can agree on the shopping bags and rags, let me tell you I have a cat that is destine to live of to the phrase: "Curiosity killed the cat." So I'll have to be careful around him =P.

I was thinking about incorporating both a Thein baffle on a collector ring after the blower, and one in a separator before the blower. My thought is that by incorporating it in both situations, with the air ramp modification, you create a situation were the dust has a lot of opportunities to become filtered out before going into the blower, and then also has a lot of opportunity to become filtered out before going through the final filter. Reducing the amount that actually makes it to both the blower and the filter, and reducing the potential amount of damage to both.

The only reason I though the air ramp was a good idea was that if it were properly sealed it would require that the dust make a 240 degree circular travel, providing the most opportunity for the dust to filter into the container/bag, before reaching the port that goes into the blower and into the the final filter.

The concern I have is that I'm making too many obstructions in the system for air to travel around, and could create a system where air flow is drastically reduced. If improperly done it could even create a scenario were the dust in the bag is more likely to be sucked up into the blower because it is easier for the to lift that dust, rather than drag the dust through the piping into the system.

I will be modifying the hole rig to do as Cory did in his previous post, and mount the blower directly in line with the collector ring for the filter.

To Bill White -

On Bill Pentz's website one of the main concerns his lists is that bag filters do not typically offer filtration at the level they advertise upon first use. He says that bag filters advertise a filtration level that is meant for measurement after they are "Fully Seasoned." Meaning that they have been in use for quiet some time, and that they are benefitting from being clogged with dust particles to aid in their filtration. To get a bag to the point of being fully seasoned could take months or even years depending on the amount of work you do in your shop. In the meantime the smaller particles are freely flowing back into your garage were they are now even more airborne making them more likely to be breathed in by you.

I believe that the Wynn Filters work as advertised upon first use, and do not require a period of time to become seasoned, but to be honest I haven't asked that question directly. I think I'll email Rick Wynn and ask it right now.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

I just spoke with Wynn filter and learned an important point to consider when looking at their filters and trying to decide between the spun bond vs. 80/20 filter. If you work with MDF the fine fibers will "stick" to the paper in the 80/20 blend filter and not clean off as well. The spun bond filter media is plastic and the MDF fibers wash off or blow off.

I also believe that the spun bond and 80/20 filters do develop their efficiencies after a few uses. They have some charts on their website that go into that. They do say that the nano filter is fully efficient right out of the box.

For what it's worth; on the Thien vs Super Dust Deputy point. I believe I read somewhere that the Thien type filter is 95% effective. I tried to find that again on the web and couldn't find it. Anybody know? Oneida says their Super Dust Deputy is 98% efficient.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

My Wynn "Nano" filter is being delivered today by Fedex so, will install it and give it a try this weekend. Will post results Monday and probably do a review on my whole dust collection system;

Harbor Freight 2 HP Dust Collector
Wynn 35 "Nano" filter
Woodcraft Trash can Lid Pre-separator
Rockler Dust Right Hose, handle, etc.
Shop made mobile base for the lot

Also have a Dust Deputy mated with a Craftsman 6.5 HP / 20 gallon shop vac which works very well also.

Good Luck!


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*Thein filter*


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

I found a mod here which is cool because you could keep the original footprint of the DC.


----------



## hcmthree (Mar 28, 2010)

Built this same mod for my HF dust collector. Works perfectly and only took about an hour to cut out and install. Dust swirls into lower bag and stays there, as advertised.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Extremely sorry about resurrecting this very old thread but I'm trying to figure out the best way to curb dust in my garage and have been looking at this very setup. The problem I have is my floor space is very limited so can somebody please give me the dimensions of the HF DC with e Wynn filter installed? It would be massively appreciated as this info is not available anywhere it seems.


----------



## fussy (Jan 18, 2010)

Ah, a lovely Irish name it is! The Wynn 35A replaces the TOP bag on the dc so no change in footprint at all. If your ceiling is lo, so much the better as the Wynn is a little shorter than the bag. It is a drop-on dirt simple alteration that results in a huge improvement in cfm and air quality. If you choose to do a Thein separator, just add it in the ring. It puts about 95% of the dust in the bag eliminating filter plugging. I have had my set up for over two years and have blown my filter out only twice anf got less than 2 CUPS of dust out both times COMBINED. Follow the link SARIT posted two entries up for a definitive blog on how that's done. Takes 2 hours or less and costs next to nothing.

If you want a full-boogie separator ahead of the collector, there are any number of modifications on the same site showing how that can be done within the original footprint of the dc. I considered that, but passed. Too much trouble for not much benefit. The only thing I would have gained would have been less frequent (lots less) emptying of the dc bag. If you don't use the dc as a floor vac, and you don't mind emptying the bag (I don't) you can make do perfectly will with the separator in the ring. I am perfectly happy as it is. If you decide later to do the full-boogie separator, no harm as you can still use the ring separator and NEVER empty the dc bag or blow out the filter.

Look over Phil Thein's site for tons of info on this. I used our own D. B. Host's instructions to add a Thein separator to my shop vac using a 35 gal. fiber barrel, kept the same foot print of the vac by mounting it vertically over the barrel on a crude stand, put rollers on it and all is coool. I almost never have to clean that filter or empty the vac.

Steve


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Lol, thanks Steve for the response, however I still have no idea as to the dimensions of this thing as they're not listed anywhere on the HF site and I can't seem to find them online. I'd like to know the dimensions of the base/caster assembly, if the unit protrudes past that then by how much in what direction, and of course the height (exact dimension with the Wynn filter installed would be preferred). I'm literally fighting for every inch of floor space at this point so proper dimensions are crucial for my planning before I purchase the unit.


----------



## Viking (Aug 26, 2009)

Here is a before and after of our HF DC;


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Overall dimensions: 33" L x 22" W x 75-1/2" H from the Harbor Freight website. Hope this helps with your planning.


----------



## mprzybylski (Nov 21, 2011)

Wow, I have no idea how I missed that, it's right in plain sight. I think I focused so much on the weight I literally just didn't look at that. Thanks KayBee.


----------



## KayBee (Jul 6, 2009)

Things always hide in plain sight, usually next to the pencil that's also hiding in plain sight. : )


----------



## Howarddavidp (Aug 22, 2012)

Wow, what a weekend. My dust collection system is now complete.

I thought I would spend somewhere around $100 for the PVC, and the total came out to be around $300-$350. That was with all the clamps, angle pieces, reducers, blast gates, pipe tape, and other odds and ends to get this system up and operational. Considering I spent $150 for the Harbor Freight 2HP unit, this was not what I expected. Perhaps I could have saved if I used smaller diameter tubes, or used the cheaper PVC type tubes, but I bought what I thought was best, and the systems works better than expected. The suction is better than my 5HP Shop-Vac at ANY of the collection points, and I have not even sealed all the joints with duct tape yet.

While the money was off for the PVC, so was the installation time as well. I expected to spend 3-4 hours, a Saturday morning perhaps, setting all the PVC up. The ACTUAL time was closer to 20 hours; I started Friday evening and did not finish-finish until Sunday at 1800.

The biggest time sink was going into the attic and making the pipe clamps attach to rafter cross boards. My attic had no boards to walk on prior to me going up there to do this, so I had to build a walkway and work supports so I could screw the boards in place to hold the pipe clamps. Not to mention I was scared I would come crashing through the ceiling from slipping, this was by far the hardest part. I also spent a lot of time loosening the clamps after my first install, as I made them so tight that I had no play to make the pipes come together. So, I mounted the pipe, then I had to loosen them to made adjustments, then I had to tighten them again about 80%, and then I had to make the final tightening adjustments once everything was fit and working. In fact, I might even tighten 1 more time next weekend to get the pipes completely flush against the ceiling (they are about ½ in from it now). I have a small 3'x3' hole to access my attic, so it is not easy at 6'2" to get in and out of there. Perhaps if I was 5'7" tall this would have gone easier.

The suctions is great, everything worked once I turn the system on, and the furthest collection point is very strong and will be my dustpan on the floor once I go buy the attachment for that.

Since I am in a rental house, I choose not to cut into the walls, and the ceiling holes are only ½" so I can patch them easily when I move out. I ran the pipe through the small window in the utility room in the back of the carport, and I will make a fitted piece of plywood and paint it to match so I can completely contain the DC system in this room and not see it or hear any noise. The other BIG surprise was how quiet the unit runs. I do not have any tools that make more noise than this DC. In fact, it is the quietest piece of power equipment I own. It makes less noise than a standard car idling.

The assembly of the DC unit took 15 mins. and was super easy. I did not even follow instructions; I looked the picture on the box and took it from there. There really was nothing to it, which was a relief because I was spent after spending all weekend climbing around and mounting the pipes.

One noteson the blast gates: The cheap plastic Woodcraft $5(on sale) 4" gates need to be modified to work correctly. If you apply any force to them, they split down the middle right where they are assembled. While they snap right back together, if you plan to use these anywhere that will apply the least amount of pressure, they will quickly come apart. Luckily, the fix is easy and you just install 6 bolts around the edges and it keeps them together. I have provided pictures of mine after modification. I used the metal gates on the main parts system, and I saved money and used the plastic gates by the tools. All my gates are 4", however you can use a 4" gate with either 3" or 4" pipe. It is just a matter of where the gates will go: inside or outside the pipe. For the 3" pipe, it goes inside of the gate, for 4" pipe it goes outside of the gate. The HF collector can use either the 4" pipe for 1 connection, like how I did mine, or you can use the supplied Y-attachment and run 2×3" pipes. Most of my system uses 4" pipe, but I used 3" pipe for the table saw & workbench loop. There is a Y-fitting above my table saw for when I plan to buy a Shark Guard that has provisions to collect dust from above the blade via their guard. I have not purchased this yet, but I still installed a Y-adapter and then plugged it up so I can easily add it latter.

Here is a link to my Google Photo Album with 25+ pics of my system:
https://plus.google.com/photos/106017564275960424900/albums/5781213864307334577


----------



## crashn (Aug 26, 2011)

I have/had one, it works great. The only reason I changed it out, is I scored a 3.5 hp Penn State Industries with canister filter for FREE on CL!. I have my HFT in the shed, waiting to either be sold or re-purposed.


----------



## ssnvet (Jan 10, 2012)

I've got nothing against the HF unit… but since I wanted a DC and not a DC project, I bought the Grizzly 0548Z last Christmas when it was on sale in the holiday catalog. I reviewed it here.

Add the cost of the Win filter (and S&H) and you're pushing up to within $75 of the Grizly… which does offer quite a bit more (imho) for that extra money.

The real deal on the HF is if you live within a reasonble drive to a HF store (and not to one of Grizzly's showrooms).

No hate for the HF unit here…. just offering up another option


----------



## Roadster280 (Aug 6, 2012)

I had one, made a few mods to it. I built a Thien separator (best thing since sliced bread), got rid of the flex hose to the bag assy. It was OK. BUT, I had a 4" PVC ductwork system, with none of the runs any longer than 20'. I thought it was OK until I moved shop and dismantled the ductwork. What a mess! There was dust and chips everywhere. The realization I came to was that the blower was just not up to the task with a moderate amount of 4" ductwork.

So by all means, have fun with it, but restrict the amount of ducting you use.

It's another "get what you pay for" lessons in life.


----------



## csnyderdvm (Aug 21, 2013)

so, like many, as my hobby expands so does the endless opportunity for upgrading. I'm fortunate to live in ranch with walk out basement. I would love to get my shop vac out from under my TS in the unfinished room in my basement. Fortunately/unfortunately, I have another unfinished (HVAC) room that would be a short piping away where I could store the DC. Question- with the gas water heater and gas furnace in the same room as the DC, doesn't that open an opportunity for an explosion? I thought fine dust and pilot lights don't mix? Thoughts?


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

> Is there an advantage of cartridge filters over bag filters? Highland s website has a .1 micron bag. I m wondering if you replace a 5 micron bag with a .1 micron bag, do you have to change the bag size or make an other modifications?
> See my former post.
> My HF collector with the Highland bags has been all I EVER need.
> I use it on TS, Planer (DeWalt 733), CMS, and Ridgid OSS.
> ...


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Go for it. I would compare the HF DC to a Volkswagen. You can modify it in many ways. After all, all it is, is just a motor and fan. There isn't a lot that can go wrong and if it does go wrong,, it's easy to fix.


----------



## timbertailor (Jul 2, 2014)

> Is there an advantage of cartridge filters over bag filters? Highland s website has a .1 micron bag. I m wondering if you replace a 5 micron bag with a .1 micron bag, do you have to change the bag size or make an other modifications?
> See my former post.
> My HF collector with the Highland bags has been all I EVER need.
> I use it on TS, Planer (DeWalt 733), CMS, and Ridgid OSS.
> ...


I know you asked some time ago but I thought I would answer your question for future posterity.

I would never run a dust collector without upgrading your filter to a one or 0.5 micron filter. No sense blowing the most dangerous dust back into the work space and that is exactly what you are doing with a 5 micron bag that comes stock with most units. Might as well not run any dust collection at all.

Here is my DC solution.


----------

